

Code CAN be beautiful - edw519
http://basildoncoder.com/blog/2008/02/22/code-can-be-beautiful/

======
manvsmachine
What I consider to be beautiful is code that is as expressive as it can be
without being redundant, and as brief and precise as possible without
significantly losing meaning. If your code is really beautiful, someone with a
solid grasp of the language should be able to read it fluidly, and should they
encounter bits and pieces that they don't recognize, they should at least be
able to see how they relate to or interact with the rest of the code. In a
well written piece, you don't have to constantly stop and look up words, even
if you come across some that you've never seen before; you are able to gain at
least a basic understanding of their meaning through context. Reading good
code should improve your own coding in the same way that reading well-written
literature increases your writing skills and vocabulary.

